

Leaving Ljubljana Vegas: A Retrospective - tomp
http://blog.samsandberg.com/2012/10/25/leaving-ljubljana-vegas-a-retrospective/

======
MattBearman
Ljubljana (and Slovenia in general) is an awesome place, it was definitely the
one of the highlights of my Summer European motorcycle tour.

If you ever find yourself in Slovenia, try a Cockta
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cockta>) which is much nicer than Coke or
Pepsi. Then see how your Satnav pronounces Ljabljana ("La-Juble-Jana")

------
fghh45sdfhr3
1\. Slovenia isn't some far off magical, difficult to reach, place. It is a
first world EU member in the center of Europe.

2\. Was there a point to this besides the author bragging how many places he
visited?

Call me jaded, but _I moved to Europe for a few years and traveled around_ ,
is something you can hear from a large portion of US college students.

~~~
pulplobster
For a few years? Hardly. Actually living in another country is extremely
different from traveling for a few months. You don't know much about a country
until you live your everyday life there, shop at the grocery stores,
participate in cultural events, go to the doctor, pay bills, rent an
apartment, go through the immigration process, have a JOB etc. You don't truly
know a place by just traveling there.

------
mattdeboard
I was fortunate enough to live in Europe in the late 90s (southern Spain), and
have traveled the content fairly extensively but left so much unseen and
undone. Cannot wait to get back.

------
keithpeter
Excellent.

What would be even more fun is a 'parallel text' from one of your work mates
in Slovenia recording the arrival, adventure, and departure of this American
programmer...

~~~
xdaseinx
I might do that actually. It was an interesting experience!

------
riffraff
great story, and it bears repeating, you will have an incredible time
_anywhere_ if you go with a positive spirit[0].

And you could end up being a slightly better person.

But you will always feel crap when leaving[1].

I have met many people who don't like where they live, I have yet to meet
someone who regrets having lived somewhere else.

[0] yes, all over generalizations are wrong

[1] In italian there is a beautiful saying: partire è un po' morire, roughly
"to depart/leave is (to die a bit|a bit of dying|a bit like dying) ".

EDIT: actually a french expression!
<http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edmond_Haraucourt>

------
tomazstolfa
Although I did not get to hang out with you enough, I have to say that
Ljubljana's tech, art and "good people" scene benefited a lot from your stay.

Keep it up Sam and Brooke.

------
subsystem
Reminds me of the european vacation scene from the movie 'The Rules of
Attraction'.

<http://vimeo.com/19815019>

